# Painting dry basement walls: Drylok or latex?



## Limewash (Apr 15, 2011)

Any good quality latex should be ok.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I vote for Drylok for this reason........you will have waterproofed those walls against any future moisture migration. It's dry now and that's great, but, what if? And, once you put latex paint on, you CAN'T drylock over top. Why not give yourself some security and drylock now. It's really not that expensive.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I would agree with gymschu:thumbsup:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> I vote for Drylok for this reason........you will have waterproofed those walls against any future moisture migration. It's dry now and that's great, but, what if? And, once you put latex paint on, you CAN'T drylock over top. Why not give yourself some security and drylock now. It's really not that expensive.


I agree. What is now may not be in the future. Though some houses, because of the lay of the surrounding land will probably never have worry, which may be your case. Drylock is only effective on unpainted masonary. Also, just because you don't have water on the floor doesn't mean that zero moisture is wicking through the walls. Take some one ft plastic squares and tape them tightly to the walls, sealing them. Let them be for a couple of days. If there's any moisture transfer, you'll have condensation.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

OK that seals it (pun intended). I did not know Drylok would not work over latex. Drylok it is.

While I don't plan on ever finishing the basement, I am going to be working down there quite a bit. It's relatively massive and has three built-in rooms off the main part and is going to house my general workshop, bike workshop, wine cellar/cigar humidor, and fishing man-cave. I'll Drylok it now and get it over and done with.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

It has been many, many years since I have used it and it was clear or white. Just curious does it now come tintable?


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

chrisn said:


> It has been many, many years since I have used it and it was clear or white. Just curious does it now come tintable?


Yes it is.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> I vote for Drylok for this reason........you will have waterproofed those walls against any future moisture migration. It's dry now and that's great, but, what if? And, once you put latex paint on, you CAN'T drylock over top. Why not give yourself some security and drylock now. It's really not that expensive.


Basement walls are basement walls. You are on the right track but I hope you understand you cannot waterproof a basement, on either side, with surface finishes?


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep...

It HAS to be Drylok on the bare walls.
The 1st GALLON probably won't make it 100sf!!
...AND it HAS to be brushed-in, to work it into the micro-pores.

(read that point again...)

2nd coat can be rolled.
It HAS to be 2 coats.

Yes, it can be tinted to light colors. 

Now you're decently waterproofed for a time!

As someone here stated...check the landscaping too!!!
* Make sure soil added to foundation is tamped firmly, and slopes away from foundation for 4' or more...
* Make DAMN sure all downspouts go out at LEAST that far.

Faron


----------

